# When did you stop working before birth?



## carlasher (Sep 20, 2004)

I am wondering when did you stop working before giving birth. Or did you work up until delevery. I am not sure when to tell my current employer when I will stop. Since this is a new job for me and its only part-time (I run a small business and in real estate also) I probably wont be getting any SDI or maternity leave so that wont determine it. Also, I work about 1 hour away from home and I take the car, public transportation and walk to and from work. That would make a difference too.

When did you stop?


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

I worked right up until the end, well I had both kids on Monday's so I got the weekend off









I worked 30 minutes from home and 2 hours from the hospital. I wanted time with the baby, besides what are you going to do at home that pregnant? I don't mean you personally, but that is such a stir crazy time, working really helps.


----------



## carlasher (Sep 20, 2004)

I guess I was thinking some of us need to get organized for the baby, get some personal affairs taken care of, things that are hard to do from work and impossible to do right after baby. Plus I may need some rest before going into labor. I am totally exausted from work each day and cant imagine having a baby that night or the next morning :LOL


----------



## BabyOsMommy (Jul 1, 2003)

With ds#1, I worked until 2weeks before my due date, and had him 3days after that. My employer was begging me to please go on leave cause he was terrified I would have the baby there (I was HUGE). My first week off was really torture, I was expecting him to be born early for some reason, so I was looking at my belly asking "Are you coming out today? How bout today?". I also was like "I could be working, I feel fine". But I took the 2 weeks because everyone, family, dh included thought it was the right thing to do. I did nap quite a bit, and caught up on soap operas







, but I didn't need it.

With ds#2, I only worked to 31weeks, and then had such severe anemia that I had to stop. This time I know it was right because I had time to spend with ds#1 before baby was born and get him used to Mommy full time again (ah, it's sad to write it that way, but it's true) instead of Grandpa who was taking care of him while I worked. The anemia was resolved very quicky, and I went on to feel healthy for the first time that pregnancy.

So I guess what you do depends on what you need to do. Doesn't exactly answer your question, but I would give your employer the latest time limit you think you'll need (your due date for example), and then if you need to stop early, so be it. This isn't something that we can predict (babies don't have calendars in there).


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

I quit my job as a waitress/hostess at 19 weeks- I went part-time at 12 weeks. It was a really stressful and chaotic restaurant and I would end up working long hours with no breaks so when I realized I had lost weight at 12 weeks instead of gaining- I had to cut back the hours- I would have quit then had my boyfriend not lost his job (yep had a nervous breakdown but got past it! at that point). But thank goodness at 19 weeks he found a decent job and I quit! I just felt the stress and long hours on my feet with no food would end up causing me problems and I just knew that I would have serious problems carrying him to term if I kept up the pace. Now I babysit part-time and I am still a full-time student- not even skipping a semester- I'm just going to finish spring semester early and then enjoy having the whole summer off with the baby until I have to go back in the fall. If I worked at a job that wasn't insane and physical I would work up until I got uncomfortable and wanted to take it easy. I have read that women who work over 40 hours per week on their feet most of the time and with high stress have pre-mature births in like 70% of cases.


----------



## KiwiZ (Apr 4, 2004)

With my 1st dd, I worked through my 8th month. Then I became a SAHM so you could say I worked all the way through til the 2nd dd was born


----------



## AesSedai (Jul 17, 2004)

.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Up till I was 14 days overdue and he came that night. I loved it


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

I worked as a nurse aide till 1-30-99, and then had my planned UC with my first on 2-9-99(went into labor on 2-8).I have been a sahm since then.


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

My last day of work was a Friday one week before my "due date", and I had dd one day after my DD, the following Friday.

My job was not a particularly stressful job, but I was very tired throughout my pregnancy, and had to sleep all weekend to be ready for a new work week. I wanted to clean up the house a little, prepare meals, and spend a bit of time with dh before we were no longer just a couple. I just didn't have the energy for these things when I was working. It was all I could do to feed myself and get myself to work each day.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I stopped working at 36 weeks. I needed time to decompress, and REALLY get myself mentally ready for the birth. DD was born at 38 weeks, and I felt like I didn't have enough time off.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

I stopped working end of September. I was doing retail, and although I wasn't technically supposed to be out on the floor on my feet for hours on end, it always ended up that way because we were shorthanded. So they got themselves even more shorthanded.







I was having a lot of back & hip pain then, and I've got pubic symphysis pain now, so there's no way I could have kept going.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

I planned on having 2 weeks off, but DD was a bit early so it worked out to 1 week. I was working as a Kindergarten teacher. I sat down a little more than usual towards the end.

I had a very easy pregnancy, but that last week I was actually in pain when I walked. However, I kept forcing myself to be up and around that last week(I'd spend the days helping my mom shop for furniture or cleaning the house) because I thought this would help with labor. When I went into the hospital, I went in because I was bleeding a lot . . . I didn't even know I was having contractions and was 4 cm dialated. Labor did go by fast, thankfully.

This time around (I'm about 20 weeks now) I've been working for four months (doing student teaching) and have been pretty active. I'll be a SAHM again soon, but I hope to keep up my activity level. It seemed to help with labor last time!


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

I was in the Navy when I was pregnant (both times). I worked up until my due date, both times. With my first, I went to 42 weeks and then was induced. At that time, Navy doctors recommended that pregnant military members were to be relieved from their duties if they hadn't delivered by their due dates. So from 40-42 weeks I was at home and hating it. I was bored out of my mind and felt like a bloated tick.

Second time around I worked until my due date and had a repeat c-section the next day.


----------



## LiamnEmma (Nov 20, 2001)

I worked until 37+ weeks with ds, and to 36 weeks exactly with dd. But I have paid maternity leave. My OB is totally against working in the last trimester--not that she gave me grief, she just made lots of comments about our govt and employers and felt that pregnant women should at the very least only work half days in the last trimester, if they worked at all. So she kept asking me when I wanted her to write me out of work. :LOL She also calls the trimesters, "Weary, Cheery and Dreary." She's a gas.


----------



## lillaurensmomma (Jul 5, 2003)

With Lauren I was teaching Kindergarten when I found out I was pregnant. The school year ended when I was about 8w pregnant and I didn't renew my contract because I knew I was going to be a SAHM and they didn't want me to work just half the year (I was due 1/17). I got a job working retail at a toy store and worked until I was 37 weeks. I quit the day before Christmas Eve. I really didn't want to go through the Christmas Eve madness and then the after Christmas rush. They were not very nice to me. I was on my feet for 8-10 hours at a time and they wouldn't even let me sit on a stool at my register. I'd get home and my feet would be like twice their normal size. That said, being at home was torture. I sat on the couch and watched TV all day. Lauren ended up being almost 2 weeks late...so that made it even worse! This time I'm a SAHM so I'll probably still be "working" when I'm in labor









j


----------



## carlasher (Sep 20, 2004)

I guess I am not the type to be bored at home. I always have something to do, so I know I will keep myself busy! I am worn out from working during the week and like a PP mentioned, I pretty much sleep all weekend, except for some performances I or DH do. That leaves me very little time for myself. It is rare that I get a seat on public transportation to and from work and that is getting to be an issue for me. Thought I have an office job, it is not a sit-down job and I am sometimes required to lift, bend, stretch and that is too painful for me. If I had an easier job closer to home or a place I can drive to, it would probably make all the difference in the world.


----------



## eminer (Jan 21, 2003)

Carla, you must start guilting the people on public transportation! Give them looks. Or say aloud to no one in particular, "Boy, this baby sure is making me TIRED."


----------



## carlasher (Sep 20, 2004)

Naah!

I live in an area where people are not ashamed to say/thinks things like "you are not entitled to a seat just because you are pregnant, etc." They like to throw "feminism" in your face. I even had to give up my seat to an elderly woman once last week until a young man got ashamed and stood up.

Its a shame. I am obviously pregnant, I looked like I ate a basketball and I wear form fitting clothes - it is not a question.


----------



## eminer (Jan 21, 2003)

Wow, that sucks!

Here I have to studiously avoid eye contact if I want to stand. Even then, I usually end up saying, "Thank you so much, but I'm fine... No really." And occasionally, they won't listen and they just keep standing! Then I feel guilty and like I HAVE to sit down and act grateful.


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

I had the same problem on public transport in NYC. No one told me I had no right to a seat, but no one offered either. I didn't really show until I was 6 months along, and I'm sure wearing a coat covered me up even after that. I used to open my coat, and stick my belly out, just daring someone to be courteous, but no one would offer a seat. During rush hours everyone likes to pretend that they are asleep. And all those annoying young men who lean back in the seat and take up two places with their spread out limbs. Arg!!!


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BinahYeteirah*
And all those annoying young men who lean back in the seat and take up two places with their spread out limbs. Arg!!!

To those people, I say something . . . with an incredulous voice, I say _Can I sit down?_ like I can't even believe I have to ask. Taking up 2 seats on a crowded train or bus is simply rude!


----------



## Lisashepp (Feb 12, 2002)

I worked until 2 weeks before dd's due date then quit-- I never went back


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

that's awful Carla! I have never had to stand- people even offer to carry my groceries,etc. for me! Southern hospitality still exists I guess!


----------



## cloak (Aug 27, 2004)

I worked until one week before my due date and never went back. My company let us start our FMLA early due to "discomforts of pregnancy." They used to make people work right up until they went into labor. I can't imagine.


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

There were issues at my job about my maternity leave. I hadn't been working there long enough to qualify for the federal leave, so I was entitled to two months by the state's family leave policy, but no more. (I started TTC about six months before I wanted to be pregnant, assuming that it would take awhile because I was 36. I was wrong. I got pregnant instantly!) I had asked to work part time the third month to ease my transition back to work, but the head of the organization wanted to punish my immediate supervisor (!!!) and so she denied me that part time option. Later, she changed her mind. (Oh my, she was a piece of work!) So I worked until my EDD, and at 5PM on my EDD my water broke.

I think that my stress about the leave was a negative factor in my birth experience.

I was efficient and did a lot of good work up until that last day, though. I was really tired, so tired that I sometimes fell asleep with my hands on the computer keyboard! Really tired. I still did better work during the pregnancy than I did after my baby was born. Somehow I think that whole business with screwing around with my leave left a bad taste in my mouth and robbed me of my motivation at work.


----------



## mom_in_training (Feb 1, 2004)

Here in Germany, you not allowed to work the last 6 weeks, with most people (I know, anyway) leaving at three months before the EDD. So I had to stop at 6 weeks. For me, with my uncomplicated pregnancy, it was way too early. I find the 12 weeks afterwards a reasonable solution, but the six weeks before should really be dependent on the medical situation, mother's choice. One or two would have been fine for me.

(All of you thinking this is great family policy: Most companies resultingly chose not to hire a women at all.....and this is one of many reasons why Germany has the lowest percentage of women in upper management jobs in all of Western Europe including countries we in the US traditionally think of macho: Italy, Spain, France,... the list goes on. And this doesn't just apply to upper management jobs, this is true for all jobs. Even women who never want children get hurt by this.And if you are wondering, Germany also one of the lowest birthrates in the industrial world and many studies show that it is the women who don't want children. )


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Carla, people will be more likely to give up their seat for you once you are huge. Right now they might not even notice that you're pg. Even though you seem huge to yourself, you probably don't show as much as you think. Those people didn't konw what you used to look like, KWIM?

Last pregancy, I did have a couple of train rides where I had to stand for 30 minutes because no one was polite enough to offer their seat - when I was NINE MONTHS !! I bet it won't happen to me this time though. Our public transit has edited it's "priority seating" announcement to say " please give up your seat for the elderly, disabled, and expectant mothers."









I worked past my due date both times. With my 1st, my job was part time and I worked until I was 42 weeks and had to stop because I had awful sciatica. My DS was born a week later.With my second, I worked until the Friday after my EDD and had my DS on Sunday. Perfect timing!

This time, I'll probably work up until the week before I'm due. I only substitute teach one or two days a week and I'm due the week of Spring break.


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mizelenius*
To those people, I say something . . . with an incredulous voice, I say _Can I sit down?_ like I can't even believe I have to ask. Taking up 2 seats on a crowded train or bus is simply rude!

I did that a few times when I really wanted to sit down, but, honestly, I have found if a person thinks he needs to spread his legs so far, it won't end even if someone is sitting next to him. Usually I would end up squished next to the person anyway.







Also, some people can be downright rude. Once there was part of a seat open, so I sat down thinking that those on each side would slide over a bit when they saw me sitting down. The woman on one side was a larger than average lady and she started yelling at me. She told me, "You can see I am a big woman," and, "Why are you sitting on top of me!?!" Oops. I guess the seat wasn't big enough for her, but I was just trying to sit down like everyone else. I didn't say "excuse me" when I sat down, though







:, so *I* felt rude. People aren't big on niceties during rush hour, and she was wearing headphones, so I didn't say anything.


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

I stopped working halfway through my 38th week. I was starting to get contractions and beginning to get very uncomfortable-sitting for prolonged periods just killed me. I had my daughter the following week.


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

I think I stopped right around my 37th week with my first dd. I was SO sure I'd have her at any moment (she was born 10 days over the EDD). The second time around I was a SAHM, so that wasn't a factor.


----------



## lacysmommy (Nov 10, 2004)

I worked a full eight hour day, had time to go over to my parents and have dinner before my water broke and contractions started. I had my baby at 11 PM that night.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

With Tracy I worked till the day before I was induced.

With Bryce I was a SAHM...so I worked until I had Bryce


----------



## mnnice (Apr 15, 2003)

My ds was due the 23rd of January (a Wed). I worked Friday the 19th. On Monday the 21st my back really hurt and the roads were a little iffy so I called in sick. I had a 35 mile commute by car by myself. I ended up working from home with my laptop most of the day. I went into labor early in the morning of the 22 and ds was born by noon. I would of been super stir crazy if I had been home the last couple of weeks.


----------



## loomweaver (Aug 17, 2004)

I was due on 4/23, I worked on 4/18, cut my oleander bushes back on 4/19 and did 5 loads of laundry, had a shower at my DH's job on 4/20 and went into labor at 1030 pm, Leigh arrived at noon on 4/21.....and not a moment too soon!


----------



## rubysmomjess (Apr 23, 2004)

With my first I worked up to my due date, but I was 10 days late. With this one I plan on only working 1/2time after 37 weeks and not at all after 39 weeks. I may not go back into the office at all after Xmas break, just work from home. I need the break and I want to spend a bit more time with dd before the new baby comes.

It's really good to be able to take a nap in the afternoon in the last few weeks. That way you're sure to be mostly rested if labor starts in the middle of the night.


----------



## TerriKay (Jun 2, 2004)

I worked to the VERY end!!!
I am a manger at Borders Books and was the closing manager on Mon 8/9/04 so it was about 11PM when I got home that night. I got to bed at about 12:00 and started having contractions at 12:30. He was born at 2:57AM Tues 8/10/04. Less then 4 hours after I left work that night. I was scheduled to work at 9:00 that morning, but needless to say I called in sick!!


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BabyOsMommy*
With ds#1, I worked until 2weeks before my due date, and had him 3days after that. My employer was begging me to please go on leave cause he was terrified I would have the baby there (I was HUGE). My first week off was really torture, I was expecting him to be born early for some reason, so I was looking at my belly asking "Are you coming out today? How bout today?". I also was like "I could be working, I feel fine". But I took the 2 weeks because everyone, family, dh included thought it was the right thing to do. I did nap quite a bit, and caught up on soap operas







, but I didn't need it.

This sounds like my story. I was huge! I FT until 2 weeks before my due date and then I worked 3 days a week. It ended up that I had vacation to "kill." In that I got 12 weeks leave, but if I had any vacation they'd use that first. But if I had no vacation I'd still get 12 weeks. It seemed the prudent thing to do to use up my vacation ;-) Boss agreed.

I went into labor 1 week after my due date. A dept meeting was going on that day and when my labor was announced I'm told a great cheer went up. I started out around 100 lbs and gained over 50 and had a 8lb 9oz girl, so I was REALLY big.

I was fine working, but I slept a lot on my days off. I definitely like the way I was able to arrange things. Work to keep my active and extra res days.

The only time I was ever offered a seat was travelling on business at 7 mos pregnant (and looking 9!). Two baggage handlers, perhaps from Jamaica, offered me a seat on a crowded airport tram. NONE of the suited business men EVER got up.


----------



## anudi01 (Aug 11, 2004)

I worked up until 15 days prior to my DS's birthday. Originally I had planned to get some rest, and take care of some projects at home. What I realized was that I got less rest being home than at work. In hindsight, I would have worked right up until the day. Of course, that is b/c my job was really laid back and willing to accomodate my "pregnancy" needs. If I had a stressful or physicall job, I would have taken the time. HTH.


----------



## Slackermom (Jul 23, 2003)

I was due on November 6/03, and stopped working on October 5/03. DD wasn't born until Nov. 15th. I had a lot of vacation and overtime to use up, and I also had a lot I needed to get done before DD arrived, like finishing up my thesis.

This time, I don't know...I might not be able to take as much time off, just because I probably won't have as much spare vacation and overtime to play with. I'll still try to take off at least three weeks, though. I found it really useful, last time, and I'll want to spend as much time as possible with DD, just the two of us, before the new baby comes.


----------



## jraohc (Nov 5, 2004)

I was planning on working until I went into labor, but didn't exactly do that. DD had an EDD of 5/19 according to my medical chart. On 5/24 I found out that I could have started my medical leave on 5/19 and still had 6 weeks after she was born. On 5/28 I had a scheduled BPP at the hospital and that was far enough from work that I took the entire day off. I knew that I'd be scheduling an induction at that appointment, so I decided that the following week there'd be at most 1-2 days of work possible since 5/31 was a holiday. Therefore, I stopped working on 5/27. DD was born on 5/31.

If I could turn back the clock, I would have stopped on 5/19. Oh well.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

With my DS I was laid off a month before giving birth. I was planning to work up to the day.

With my DD I was teaching one class only that semester and I taught on Monday night. The following Sunday I wrote my test, had her and then gave the test to my sub while I was nursing her. I went back the following monday. But, again, it was a really easy class. I just sat and listened to the students give their presentations. And... it was only 7 days after giving birth, one kid came in late and I mentioned letting them out early to go home to my baby. He said, "Wait, you're still pregnant, aren't you?" Uh... the joys of teaching 18 year olds that don't know you don't instantly get your old body back!!!


----------

